# Electric Barstool Land Speed Record 2009



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Scary fast stuff, the electric barstool land speed record is over 53 mph now! I put a few pics and a short writeup on my web page, enjoy!

http://explodingdinosaurs.com/saltflats/2009/barstool/


----------

